# AutoExec.bat syntax & errors



## tozman (May 18, 2003)

The excellent help I have recieved this far has enabled me to pinpoint ( we are pretty certain ! ) my problem is in 
AutoExec.bat.

The machine still will not perform a normal boot sequence.
I have edited AutoExec.bat to try to alleviate the problem, but I suspect I have a few basic errors, including syntax.

Can someone who knows the correct form & syntax please check my files, and email me back the CORRECT version ???
I suspect I have even got a few in the wrong order....this would confuse the poor little beast wouldn't it ? ( could be wrong ! ).

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~2\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
rem C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~1\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
rem - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 
rem C:\WINDOWS\cwcdata\cwrdos.exe
SET BLASTER = A220 I5 D1 T4
rem C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~1\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
rem - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 
rem C:\WINDOWS\cwcdata\cwrdos.exe - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20
c:\windows\win
SET Path=%Path%;"C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\"


Thats the old version....which kept hanging.
Next is the NEW version....which still hangs..

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~2\PCSCAN.EXE 
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /
D:WP_CDROM /M:20
C:\WINDOWS\cwcdata\cwrdos.exe
SET BLASTER = A220 I5 D1 T4
c:\windows\win
SET Path=%Path%;"C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\"


Messy huh ? I suspect I can see a few faults just looking at it !
....like line 4. I am sure my MSCDEX line is also incorrectly coded.
The machine is running ok....a few nags...but nothing too serious.

I would really appreciate the help. With many thanks...Tozman


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

What made you modify the Trend scanner line?

Remove this line from it for sure
c:\windows\win

Make it look like the following (use copy and past to get the semicolons correct and don't include the ------ lines)
--------
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~2\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
rem - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 
SET BLASTER = A220 I5 D1 T4
PATH=%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\"
------------

The Blaster line is rather DOS'ish and whether you need it depends on how you use the system. Does it give issues with the sound card?

What does the config.sys file look like?


----------



## tozman (May 18, 2003)

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE
DEVICE = C:\CDROM\WCD.SYS /D:WP_CDROM /V

should there be spaces around the "=" in line 3, they are not there in lines 1 & 2 ?. Line 3 has got an edit mark beside it, but I do not recall ever editing this file.

The new auotexec will be put thru the mincer ( edited in ) while you are reading this. The help I am getting is fantastic.

My thanks again  

Tozman


----------



## tozman (May 18, 2003)

I thought I had editied OUT some of these lines.
But they still appear to be being processed.
hhhhmmmmmmm......thinking....thinking......

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~2\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95
Rem TShoot: C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 
rem - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 
Rem TShoot: 
SET BLASTER = A220 I5 D1 T4
SET Path=%Path%;"C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\"


Rem TShoot: rem C:\WINDOWS\cwcdata\cwrdos.exe

Rem TShoot: rem - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20 

Rem TShoot: rem C:\WINDOWS\cwcdata\cwrdos.exe - By Windows Setup - C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:WP_CDROM /M:20

Rem TShoot: rem C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~1\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95


Rem TShoot: SET BLASTER = A220 I5 D1 T4

Rem TShoot: rem C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDP~1\PCSCAN.EXE C:\ C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ /NS /WIN95


OK...here is the config.sys error...

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE 
Rem TShoot: rem DEVICE = C:\CDROM\WCD.SYS /D:WP_CDROM /V
DEVICE = C:\CDROM\WCD.SYS /D:WP_CDROM /V


I swear I was careful.....but I guess it COULD be simple typos.
I mean....why is there an error on the SET BLASTER line ?

I dunno......I sure hope dynamite aint the only answer.....
...maybe I should sell it to the Navy for target practice 

But hey...it still boots.....and does MOST of the things I want....
just NOTHING involving D drive ( CD ROM )

Anyone that can help .....much appreciated.

with thanks.....Tozman


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Remove this line

DEVICE = C:\CDROM\WCD.SYS /D:WP_CDROM /V

from config.sys
If your cd still gives trouble - boot to safe mode and remove all the cd drives in Device manager - they should be found on the reboot.

Unless you know something I don't about needing real mode CD support on this box.

What are you using to edit it? I'm assuming this is 98? The easiest editor for you is likely sysedit (from the Run box)


----------

